

The Rise of Reddit: 4chan and Digg Get the Credit While Reddit Booms - ojbyrne
http://www.theawl.com/2010/09/the-rise-of-reddit-4chan-and-digg-get-the-credit-while-reddit-booms

======
Tiomaidh
...And that's why I ran away to HN and MeFi.

